# Pandabären-Rutsche



## Krone1 (17 Apr. 2016)

]


----------



## Apus72 (17 Apr. 2016)

Total süss das ! Danke !


----------



## Fuchs2010 (17 Apr. 2016)

Super, meine Enkelin will es immer wieder sehen!


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Apr. 2016)

Och nö wie goldisch 

Purer Zucker

Thx


----------

